# Trivia 1/3



## luckytrim (Jan 3, 2019)

trivia 1/3
DID YOU KNOW...
All of Earth’s continents are wider at the top , narrower at  the bottom.

1. What does a yellow diamond-shaped sign with an arrow  pointing up and an
arrow pointing down mean?
2. Name the TV Series ;
Phil Silvers is in the Army...
3. Name the Flick ;
Barbara Streisand and Robert Redford
4.  The Montgolfier brothers are important to the history of  flight because 
they ....... what ?
5. Most of us have heard of the Pacific, the Atlantic, The  Indian, and The 
Arctic oceans. What is the name of the fifth  ocean?
(Doc ; You know this !)
6. What fictional character's real name was Oscar Zoroaster  Phadrig Isaac 
Norman Henkel Emmanuel Ambrose Diggs?
7. Where is Elian Gonzalez?
8.  At the Battle of Craney Island, an American defensive  force prevented 
the British from capturing Norfolk and the naval shipyard  there. During 
which war did this battle take place?



TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In Great Britain, the food rationing that was imposed during  WWII were not
lifted until 1954, nine years after the end of the  war.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Two-Way Traffic
2. Seargent Bilko
3. 'The Way We Were'
4. They created the hot air balloon that made the first  recorded successful 
manned ascent.
5. The Southern Ocean
6. The Wizard of Oz
7. In Cuba
8. The War of 1812

TRUTH !!
Food rationing continued after the close of the war in 1945,  mainly because
of the cost of imports and the need for the U.K. government to  tightly
control expenditure in foreign currencies. Key commodities  such as sugar,
meat, petrol and clothing were all affected. Bread which had  not been
rationed during the war, was rationed from 1946-48 following a  long spell of
wet weather that reduced the wheat harvest in 1946.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2019)

#2 s/b "The Phil Silvers Show"


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 3, 2019)

Yup ! Question should read "Name the TV Character;
Phil Silvers is in the Army "  



THX Andy !


----------

